# ATI RAdeon HD 2400 Pro 512MB vs Nvidia GeForce 8 series



## Excel Ranger (Jul 5, 2008)

I just purchased an ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro 512MB PCI-E video card in attempt to upgrade from the onboard video. I have not yet taken it out of the package. I am tempted to return it and trade it for the Nvidia Geforce 8500 or 8600. The ATI cost $60. THe 8500 is also 60 while the 8600 is 70. The onboard is fine for normal office applications. I just want to be able to play first-person shooters like Delta Force: Extreme or Call of Duty 4 in the highest graphics setting without the ratcheting-effect.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 6, 2008)

The Nvidia Geforce FX series chipset for games is anyday better than the ATI Radeon. I play Command n Conquer - TIBERIUM WARS ( very high graphics ) and I am on GeForce currently. Awesome rendering !!


----------



## Excel Ranger (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for the info.
As soon as I finish my big mug of coffee, I'll go to the store and swap it for the Nvidia.


----------



## Excel Ranger (Jul 6, 2008)

Swapped, installed, up and running, happy!
Went with the Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT for $70. I couldn't really afford to indulge more than that. Excellent graphics!


----------

